

Psyop Mistakes? - cbd1984
http://www.psywarrior.com/PSYOPMistakes.html

======
chris-at
"However, the operation failed when the rubber stamp on those cards intended
for the city of Hamburg misspelled Hansastadt as Hanfastadt. Apparently,
German is difficult language."

Funnily enough, it's actually "Hansestadt".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamburg](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamburg)

~~~
heeen
The mistake was probably made by confusing one of the two variants of 's' that
were used back then with a 'f': The one that looks like an f was only used at
the beginning of words, also within compound nouns. In this example, one would
read as "guardroom", the other as "wax tube"
[http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Wachstube.svg](http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Wachstube.svg)

------
Mckey
This article is (and/or was influenced by) western psyops.

